
A Few Unicorns Are No Substitute for a Competitive, Innovative Economy - mzanini
https://hbr.org/2017/02/a-few-unicorns-are-no-substitute-for-a-competitive-innovative-economy
======
Pica_soO
The truth is, beyond all flashy propaganda- most human beings, and the
companys run by them, hate innovation, especially if it disrupts. Thus,
everyone mines the playing field against it:

Patentlaws. Entrenched Thoughtschools and Polticial Pseudo-Sciencecults in
universities. Eternally Secret Science. Special Interest Groups Against The
New Thing. The Hug of Death by Giants whos cash cows could be affected. A
public in fear of their jobs. Religious Demagogues looking for a scape-goat.

Any attempt to act out against is basically enacting a law against what could
constitute a solid majority of humanity. Corrosion would set in, the moment
the ink went dry. So the core question is, how to prevent anti-innovation
corrosion at all this institutions and constitutions.

------
contingencies
_Unicorns are to business journalists what Kim Kardashian is to Instagram
users._

Woah. Definitely the most ridiculous and meme-locked simile I have ever read.

